# VW MKV GTI Owners



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

I know there are a few people on here who own a MKV GTI. I've read all the test drives. I'd like to hear some updates...

How's the ownership experience?
Any issues?
Anyone with the new (2008) TSI engine?
How is the drive on a long trip (> 400 miles)?

I'm getting very itchy to pull the trigger on one of these.  From all I've read (yet to take a test drive) it is exactly what I want (in base trim). Cheap, fun, reliable transportation that won't beat you up on a cross-state trip.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Aside from some rattles the GTI has been OK so far. One year, and about 30,000 KMs.

Oh. Plan to spend money to upgrade the stereo. The OEM system is not good.

http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't have the GTI, but I do have the GLI, which is the sedan version.

I've had many small problems with mine, but overall I would say it's reliable in the sense that I have never had an issue that has prevented me from driving it. There are some annoying rattles that no one seems to be able to fix. One important thing is to find a good dealer, which will make the ownership experience a whole lot smoother.

I believe the only engine offered in the US GTI is the 2.0TFSI, which I have. I'm very happy with this engine, especially with the DSG transmission. The best thing about it is the torque output (~200ft-lbs starting at 1800RPM). It pulls in every gear, and doesn't feel peaky or small.

I've driven it about 400 miles from LA to San Francisco, and while the ride is kind of hard, it was comfortable.

I think the bottom line is that if you're willing to put up with some small issues, then the MkVs are good cars. I personally would not OWN one (mine is leased), due to the cost of out of warranty repairs, but if you're a DIY person you can take care of some of those yourself.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

ed325i said:


> Aside from some rattles the GTI has been OK so far. One year, and about 30,000 KMs.
> 
> Oh. Plan to spend money to upgrade the stereo. The OEM system is not good.
> 
> http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


Yeah, that was part of my reasoning to NOT get the autobahn package. I'll probably move the AVIC-D3, XM and IPOD out of my Maxima into the GTI.

Do you have leather or cloth? Again, I haven't driven it, but I did sit in a leather outfitted R32 and the seats seemed as hard as a rock (hoping cloth has more cushion).


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

jcain said:


> I don't have the GTI, but I do have the GLI, which is the sedan version.
> 
> I've had many small problems with mine, but overall I would say it's reliable in the sense that I have never had an issue that has prevented me from driving it. There are some annoying rattles that no one seems to be able to fix. One important thing is to find a good dealer, which will make the ownership experience a whole lot smoother.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like the looks of the GLI as well...I'm just more of a hatchback fan.

For 2008, VW replaced the GTI FSI with the TSI...main differences I saw were moving from a timing belt to a chain...no HP/TQ differences.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

645ilubu said:


> Thanks, I like the looks of the GLI as well...I'm just more of a hatchback fan.
> 
> For 2008, VW replaced the GTI FSI with the TSI...main differences I saw were moving from a timing belt to a chain...no HP/TQ differences.


I didn't know that. The timing belt is actually a pretty expensive job from what I've heard, so it sounds like they're saving you some money there.

Oh, and I forgot to mention this before: VW has announced they'll be cutting the warranty to 3 years/36K miles from 4 years/50K miles on 2009 models, so if you're buying I'd get an '08 if I were you, unless you're planning to extend the warranty anyway.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

645ilubu said:


> I know there are a few people on here who own a MKV GTI. I've read all the test drives. I'd like to hear some updates...
> 
> How's the ownership experience?
> Any issues?
> ...


I've had my car for 14 months and just broke 12k this morning and have loved every mile of it. I haven't driven it >400 miles but I have >250 and it was was silky smooth and no back or leg pains for me.

I've had it chipped for almost a year now and don't remember how it felt without the extra power but it was definitely a cheap, fun, reliable car. I'm sure you are _not_ looking to chip the car or modify it anyway but the TSI engine has very few mods for it as of yet as its been creeping into peoples GTI at random. Not everyone in an 08' GTI gets the TSI or atleast thats what I've been reading at golfmk5.com

My gripes with the car is as follows:

Navigation off by like 100 feet (horrible)

Navigation is slow

iPod integration not worth it as my Alpine head unit in RSX used to tell me the title and artist my GTI says "Track 1"

Tire selection with 18" rims. At the time you couldn't get all seasons with the Huffs

I have the 18" Huffs with Summer tires and will need to replace at the end of the summer or fall. Bridgestone Potenza's are soft tires and wear very quickly.
VW Service is horrible, my dealer told me to take a hike because I commented on their survey that they did not fix my car on first attempt.

Don't take the list of Cons as a bad thing because there is a WHOLE lot more to love about the car. If you wanna buy a 2007 GTI with Nav/iPod, 18s, leather and DSG let me know  I'm looking to upgrade to a 335i!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The lease deals on these seem great and given my experience with Audi/VW electronics, I'm still leery of owning one. I may be leasing a 4 door in December though. VW has a 269 a month with 2k down lease. That's off normal msrp. Knock 1000 off the sale price and that lease payment with ttl is crazy low - sub $250 a month. 

Will it be as much fun as my Mini? Nope. But it has more space.


----------



## muskaroxs (May 30, 2007)

I've owned my 2006 Gti for 2 years now and have driven in six track days and it has been an absolute blast. I have upgraded the suspension and remapped the Ecu and haven't had any issues with the car except having fun!  The last track day was with the local BMW club and I was giving e46 m3 drivers trouble  "prob their first time at track but still.."


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

jcain said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention this before: VW has announced they'll be cutting the warranty to 3 years/36K miles from 4 years/50K miles on 2009 models, so if you're buying I'd get an '08 if I were you, unless you're planning to extend the warranty anyway.


true, the time period is shorter, but it now includes a maintenance package for 2009. so it will be along the same lines as BMW...where are you are paying for is tires and gas. an excellent trade off as the VW warranty now mirrors most of its competition in length based on time and miles, however adds the maintenance.

i can say the GTI's are amazing cars. i had a 2003 and the new MK V is a much better car than that. i loved my '06 1.8T, but dynamically the new ones put the old car to shame.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

645ilubu said:


> Yeah, that was part of my reasoning to NOT get the autobahn package. I'll probably move the AVIC-D3, XM and IPOD out of my Maxima into the GTI.
> 
> Do you have leather or cloth? Again, I haven't driven it, but I did sit in a leather outfitted R32 and the seats seemed as hard as a rock (hoping cloth has more cushion).


I've got an '08 R32 and the seats are very comfortable. I came from an 07' Acura TL-S and I would say the seats are more supportive than the Acura's were.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

ed325i said:


> http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


Thanks for the link :thumbup: I was looking for a forum site that was not vwvortex, and that site seems to have a reasonably active Aussie sub-forum as well. That, in turn, led to www.vwwatercooled.org.au. I'll be in the market for a Golf (probably a GT Sport TDI) when I return here in August.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have a comparison between the leather and the cloth seats? 

I really like the style of the cloth. My Maxima has black leather, and it can get quite toasty during NC summer days. I'd gladly get the leather though if the cloth is some cheap, burlap type stuff.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, the leather gets hot in the sun. My seats are the black/charcoal gray color. I drove a MKV GTI before the R32 but since it was a test drive, I really didn't pay attention to the comfort of the seats....sorry. The leather seat in my R is very comfortable though...hits me in the right spots....


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Leather seats are great, I have 20% tints and the seats never get hot although the steering wheel has gotten a bit toasty but thats to be expected no matter what interior you get.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

bkmk5 said:


> Leather seats are great, I have 20% tints and the seats never get hot although the steering wheel has gotten a bit toasty but thats to be expected no matter what interior you get.


The leather seats are actually a lot cooler after sitting in the sun than I thought they would be, and I live in LA. I don't have tint other than whatever comes on the car.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

jcain said:


> The leather seats are actually a lot cooler after sitting in the sun than I thought they would be, and I live in LA. I don't have tint other than whatever comes on the car.


You've gotta update me in July well really September when you get your baby back from Germany. I'm doing my honeymoon in Italy with a stopover for an ED of a 335i coupe.

I wanna hear opinions from someone who came from the 2.0 turbo fsi engine to an i6 twin turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

i also had a passat 2.0T...and it was unchipped for its first 10 months of life. the car was then chipped for about 6 months. the difference was amazing...pretty much night and day. that is the same difference going from the chipped 2.0T to the BMW twin-turbo 3.0 I-6 found in the 335i we are discussing. although the power delivery is smoother in the 335i, there is just so much more of it.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

bkmk5 said:


> You've gotta update me in July well really September when you get your baby back from Germany. I'm doing my honeymoon in Italy with a stopover for an ED of a 335i coupe.
> 
> I wanna hear opinions from someone who came from the 2.0 turbo fsi engine to an i6 twin turbo. :thumbup:


Will do. My CA says the car will probably be back in October because I live on the West Coast, though. 

As an aside:
Where do you live on Long Island? My grandparents live in Great Neck, so I'm kind of familiar with the area.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

jcain said:


> Will do. My CA says the car will probably be back in October because I live on the West Coast, though.
> 
> As an aside:
> Where do you live on Long Island? My grandparents live in Great Neck, so I'm kind of familiar with the area.


Do you know where CW Post: Long Island University is on Northern Blvd (25a)? I live 5 minutes east of there.

T-minus 1 month for you

T-minus 11 months 2 days for me... ugh

That sucks about the long wait to make its way back to Cali. Are you selling the GLI before or after you get back; or just keeping it?

My options with my GTI are:

Sell my car prior to our wedding/honeymoon and when we return take her to the train station for 6-8 weeks until i get my 335i back
or
Go on my honeymoon and sell it while my 335i's on the ship and STILL have to drive the wifey to the train station between the time I sell it and delivery.


----------

